# Jbl Vs Tmc Vs Hsl Co2 Regulator



## gbuckingham89 (1 Apr 2012)

Hello!

I've decided it's time to ditch the plastic and come over to the greener side. I'm rehoming some of my current stock, and going to aim for a South America / Amazon scape in my 110L / 29 Gal. Took the first step today and picked up a power head to increase my flow rate around the tank. I've spent the weekend reading around and my currently looking at CO2 regs.

As I'm on a budget, I think I'm going to go down the FE route - I've seen 2kg CO2 FE'd on eBay for around £25 inc postage. I'm just hoping they're not too tall to fit in the cabinet under my tank.

I'd prefer to buy from the UK - and have come up with 3 options so far;
JBL Pro Flora M001 - http://bit.ly/H8LZde (£85 + a solenoid) - in stock at my local MA
TMC V2 - http://bit.ly/HEBHAe (£89 inc solenoid)
HSL - http://bit.ly/H8X0XD (£50 inc solenoid) - this looks the same as some of the Far East ones on eBay

I've read mixed reviews of them all. As far as I can tell, they are all compatible with UK FE's out the box. There's quite a price different between the three (by the time I add around £40 for a solenoid for the JBL).

Just looking for some advice / thoughts / comments on what would be the best to go for. Being my first setup, I'd rather the costs down as much as possible, however I know you get what you pay for...

Also, one silly question, is it ok to get a CO2 system up and running before adding plants, or is it better to do add plants when the system goes in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CeeJay (1 Apr 2012)

Hi gbuckingham89

Welcome to the forum   

I am currently using the JBL regulator and also one of these Lunapet regulator only 58 Euros, plus postage. 
I know you said keep it in the UK, but I've had respectable delivery times on all the stuff I've bought from them. After sales is good too.



			
				gbuckingham89 said:
			
		

> As I'm on a budget, I think I'm going to go down the FE route - I've seen 2kg CO2 FE'd on eBay for around £25 inc postage.


  
Keep looking daily,  as I've never paid more than £15 (and that caused me palpitations   ) and the best bargain I ever got was £3 each when a builder was selling a job lot after an office strip out. Just keep 'em peeled.



			
				gbuckingham89 said:
			
		

> Also, one silly question, is it ok to get a CO2 system up and running before adding plants, or is it better to do add plants when the system goes in?


You can do to check for leaks etc. but then I'd turn it off, as the gas will just be wasted. Just reinstate it when you get your plants in.
By the way, no question is silly if you don't know the answer. It's how we all learnt this planted tank stuff.
Keep us posted on the progress of your tank  
Good luck


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Apr 2012)

Hello, I myself am new so will offer my opinion on the JBL Regulator.






Here is mine, IMO it is a fantastic piece of kit.
Very heavy and robust, with a Knob that turns very easily to adjust BPS. Very Fine adjustment.
It is a remarkable upgrade to its predecessor, (pictured side by side below as I have both!  )
I have looked at both the other regs you are looking at, but believe price aside that JBL is the definite best route,
you can buy second hand deals online for maybe £120? including bottles (£7.50 a refill for me)





*Buy Quality , Buy Once.*

Regards


----------



## gbuckingham89 (2 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the comments!




			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> I am currently using the JBL regulator and also one of these Lunapet regulator only 58 Euros, plus postage.
> I know you said keep it in the UK, but I've had respectable delivery times on all the stuff I've bought from them. After sales is good too.



I must admit I have heard nothing but good things about Lunapet. Emailed them earlier and was quoted 3-6 days for delivery which isn't bad - 14.50 euros.



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Keep looking daily,  as I've never paid more than £15 (and that caused me palpitations   ) and the best bargain I ever got was £3 each when a builder was selling a job lot after an office strip out. Just keep 'em peeled.



£3? Nice! I do know quite a few people that work in the trades, so I'll ask them to keep their eyes open too I think!




			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Hello, I myself am new so will offer my opinion on the JBL Regulator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - alwayds good to hear from someone else thats new to it all. Am I right in thining you can change the output pressure on the new JBL as well as the needle valve? I'm probably going to go for an inline diffuser and have heard they can require certain output pressures - so would be good if the JBL does.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Apr 2012)

gbuckingham89 said:
			
		

> Am I right in thining you can change the output pressure on the new JBL as well as the needle valve? I'm probably going to go for an inline diffuser and have heard they can require certain output pressures - so would be good if the JBL does.




Yeah. The working pressure is adjustable, although I havent done anything to mine (1.8bar) as this is adequate to run my Glass large aquagro Diffuser on my ADA Mini M.

hope this helps 

Regards


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Apr 2012)

Hey, 
Did you decide on one mate? 

Regards


----------



## gbuckingham89 (5 Apr 2012)

I think it will be the JBL I go for, with a Solenoid from Lunapet on eBay. Going to have to put the plan on hold for a while though


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Apr 2012)

Best Route,

I would defintely buy used though, with a solenoid already on.
Rather than buy a new Reg for £85 ish buy a full setup for £100-£120.

Then if you want to use FE just sell the JBL bottles for £25 each 

Regards


----------

